# Addons für Schneider



## Ayolan (26. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal ne Frage : Gibt es eigentlich für Schneider ein Addon wie für Verzauberer? Das in Städten automatisch deine Fähigkeiten im Handelschannel anpreist.
Oder wie müsste ein Makro dazu aussehen? (bin nicht so bewandert in Makros^^)

Wäre echt praktisch so ein Teil, da ich keine Lust habe das ständig von Hand zu tun. Außerdem kommt dann nicht immer die Frage 'Was kannst du denn alles?'.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Ayolan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (26. September 2007)

Craftlist könnte helfen... hab's aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert...

www.curse.com


----------



## Apadia (10. Oktober 2007)

Generelles Addon wäre Advance Broadcaster
Damit werden kleine Textmacro angelegt, die keinen der Macroplätze verschwenden, die du dann abspielen kannst.

Normalerweise reicht es aber aus wenn du nur deine Top Produkte im Chat anpreist.


> Außerdem kommt dann nicht immer die Frage 'Was kannst du denn alles?'.


Zuviel um es aufzuzählen,
 das ist dann meist meine Antwort

Wenn einer wirklich ganz genau wissen will was ich kann, dann verweise ich ihn zu mein Profil hier auf Blasc.
Denn Leute die viel Fragen oder alles ganz genau wissen wollen kaufen am ende eh nichts, also warum soll ich meine Zeit mit ihnen vertrödeln


----------

